# Beekeeping Toy Justification



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Does the ryobi blower make a lot of noise? I have never heard of anybody using a battery powered blower around here, only the gas powered ones that cause hearing damage. Also, nice piece of equipment to move supers around with.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Nope. Doesn't make much noise at all. I wouldn't compare it to a full blown bee blower however since the volume of air it blows is quite low. It works well for removing those last 10 or twenty bees from the frames individually though and it sure is easy to pack around as it doesn't weigh much, plus it only costs $29, sans battery.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*More toys*

Yep, a Gator is in your future


----------

